# Water collected IN boot lid (not leaking)



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never had so many issues with any car I have owned!

Next TT issue with my 2007 TT 2.0 TFSI convertible...

When I open the boot lid and put it all the way up, I can hear all of the water that seems to have collected inside, swish about. Sounds like quite a decent amount. 
There is no leak or anything - water isnt getting into the boot.

How can I drain this? I am thinking it might be affecting the spoiler mechanism as recently the spoiler doesnt seem to go all the way down. When I get out the car and walk away I can see about a 0.5/1cm gap between the spoiler and the lid (and it should be more flush). It can be pushed down but just doesnt do it itself. It goes up without a problem.
Maybe the water is causing this?

I can see two plastic caps on either side of the lid when it's open, and I took them out which left two holes but the water doesnt seem to escape. I am also concerned that whatever I do - it's just all going to drain directly into the boot.

Anyone had this issue? I had a look at pasts posts but I can only mainly find water leaking into the boot itself which isnt the issue I seem to be having.

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

On the Coupe water that enters the 'trough' in which the spoiler stows drains via a couple of hoses to drain holes on the exposed underside of the hatch, the panel where the number plate lights are fitted. I'm not sure but I expect that there is a similar arrangement on the roadster and something is blocked, disconnected, split etc etc.

I'm surprised about the water in the boot lid; assuming it's double skinned I would not have thought that it would be 'waterproof' and able to hold water within itself.


----------



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

brittan said:


> On the Coupe water that enters the 'trough' in which the spoiler stows drains via a couple of hoses to drain holes on the exposed underside of the hatch, the panel where the number plate lights are fitted. I'm not sure but I expect that there is a similar arrangement on the roadster and something is blocked, disconnected, split etc etc.
> 
> I'm surprised about the water in the boot lid; assuming it's double skinned I would not have thought that it would be 'waterproof' and able to hold water within itself.


Thanks, 
I will have another search. Might just need to be rpepared to get very wet!
Yes I am surprised also...but then again a lot about this car has surprised me.
I am currently booking it in to get two new window regulators..argh!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

kimmy_89 said:


> When I open the boot lid and put it all the way up, I can hear all of the water that seems to have collected inside, swish about. Sounds like quite a decent amount.


How do you mean you can hear it inside. Inside where? In between the panels of the boot lid itself?  One for your dealer if so methinks.



kimmy_89 said:


> How can I drain this? I am thinking it might be affecting the spoiler mechanism as recently the spoiler doesnt seem to go all the way down. When I get out the car and walk away I can see about a 0.5/1cm gap between the spoiler and the lid (and it should be more flush). It can be pushed down but just doesnt do it itself. It goes up without a problem. Maybe the water is causing this?


Maybe. If you had water under the spoiler with that much of a gap it would run out when you opened the boot lid anyway. With the spoiler up have you got water in the two recesses for the spoiler arms? As Brittan says, water should drain from these down and out the back of the boot lid. It sounds like maybe yours it just draining into the lid rather than blocked.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

How about taking a shower by removing the licence plate lamps?


----------



## Gaf (Oct 26, 2011)

I had this exact problem with my 07 Roadster.

It turned out the water was entering the boot cavity though the spoiler. The only way of draining it properly was to take out the numberplate lights, but even then some water would still remain.

If you opened the boot you would get the occasional trickle though the metalwork on the inside. Audi Cardiff ended up replacing the boot lid, and spoiler.

Although they said it wasn't covered by the Audi warranty, they did it as there was other massive problems!


----------



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaf said:


> I had this exact problem with my 07 Roadster.
> 
> It turned out the water was entering the boot cavity though the spoiler. The only way of draining it properly was to take out the numberplate lights, but even then some water would still remain.
> 
> ...


My car is out of warranty now unfortunately so hopefully be able to drain this myself... 
will let you all know hwo I get on.

And yes it sems to be inside the boot panels..strange!


----------



## Gaf (Oct 26, 2011)

Take out the number plate lights, and you can get most of it out.

If you don't want an expensive fix then there may be some mileage in drilling a hole in the number plate light assembly, being careful not to expose the electrics.... So it could drain itself.

Not ideal by any means. But it might work.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Gaf said:


> Take out the number plate lights, and you can get most of it out.
> 
> If you don't want an expensive fix then there may be some mileage in drilling a hole in the number plate light assembly, being careful not to expose the electrics.... So it could drain itself.
> 
> Not ideal by any means. But it might work.


Worth a go, you could always fit a rubber grommet after drilling a hole so you could drain water away regularly.


----------



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

MXS said:


> Gaf said:
> 
> 
> > Take out the number plate lights, and you can get most of it out.
> ...


Thanks for this everyone, really getting tired with all the problems with the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaf said:


> Take out the number plate lights, and you can get most of it out.
> 
> If you don't want an expensive fix then there may be some mileage in drilling a hole in the number plate light assembly, being careful not to expose the electrics.... So it could drain itself.
> 
> Not ideal by any means. But it might work.


You would be better off curing the source of the problem rather than drilling holes. Most probably a poorly fitted or perished gasket/rubber seal as are most leaks.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

_*This is an extract from the service manual 5 Spoiler - TT*_

*5.1 Spoiler for rear lid - exploded view*

*Caution*
♦ The adjuster elements and the bolts for securing the spoiler
must always be renewed when a new spoiler is fitted.
♦ Always renew the water drain hoses when removing and
installing the drive unit.

*1 - Spoiler*

Removing:
Open up spoiler.
Unscrew bolts -4- and detach spoiler.

Installing:
Note - Rear lid trim removed

Retract spoiler.
Remove water drain hoses.
Clip adjuster elements into spoiler.
Align spacer with adjuster elements and bond onto spoiler.
Insert spoiler in drive unit and align at sides, top and bottom.
With assistance of helpers, press spoiler into body contour position and hold in this position.
Open rear lid and tighten bolts -4- through opening for water drain hoses.
Fit water drain hoses, taking care to ensure proper positioning and freedom from leaks.

*2 - Adjuster element*
Always renew
Clip into spoiler
The elements are self-adjusting, i.e. they can be used to provide compensation for differences in height

*3 - Spacer*
Self-adhesive

*4 - Bolt*
Always renew
6 Nm

*5 - Drive unit for spoiler*
Removing:
Rear lid trim removed
Remove water drain hoses.
Unplug electrical connector.
Unscrew nuts -8- and take drive unit out of rear lid.

Installing:
Install in reverse order.

Note 
*6 - Water drain hose - Always renew*

*7 - Clip*

*8 - Nut*
Note - 2 Nm

*9 - Stop piece*
Self-adhesive










I would suspect that the problem will be with the 'Water Drain Hoses' (Ref No 6).


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Gaf said:
> 
> 
> > Take out the number plate lights, and you can get most of it out.
> ...


Good point!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I could imagine that the gasket of the central brake light could cause an issue too...


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

sorry for thread resurrection but my MK1 has just done this too, for the first time. I've taken out the number plate lights and the trim, to dry it, but it doesn't have a retractable spoiler. ..so cannot for the life of me see how does it get INSIDE the actual hatch (door itself).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

galwaytt said:


> sorry for thread resurrection but my MK1 has just done this too, for the first time. I've taken out the number plate lights and the trim, to dry it, but it doesn't have a retractable spoiler. ..so cannot for the life of me see how does it get INSIDE the actual hatch (door itself).


Hi, The seal around the fixed spoiler can fail & let water into the hatch, especially if the spoiler is used as a handle to close the boot.
There are some rubber plugs each side of boot lid, remove those so water doesn't build up in the lid. 
Hoggy.


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

Hoggy said:


> galwaytt said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for thread resurrection but my MK1 has just done this too, for the first time. I've taken out the number plate lights and the trim, to dry it, but it doesn't have a retractable spoiler. ..so cannot for the life of me see how does it get INSIDE the actual hatch (door itself).
> ...


Many thanks - will do.


----------

